# Flying Spaghetti Monster



## sola_gratia (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.venganza.org/


Anyone else come across this? I am assuming Paul has since he made a rule about talking about the "Flying Spaghetti Monster" when he allowed comments again (Which to no surprise didn't work out due to the low maturity level of the professed atheists).

If he is going to complain about creationism being taught in the science department because it's not science. Then to be consistent he needs to complain about evolution as well considering evolution is a philosophical theory not a scientifc theory.

[Edited on 9-17-2005 by sola_gratia]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 17, 2005)

someone put this up on a bulletin board in my neighborhood.

blade


----------



## CalsFarmer (Sep 18, 2005)

What pill was in the kool aid?


----------

